

Ask HN: First time in San Francisco. Please Help? - bonsai

I'm coming to SF in couple of weeks from now.<p>I will stay in SF for about 1 month, and work for onsite for one IT company there.<p>So I have few questions for all of you dear HNers.<p>My company is based near "Beale St".<p>I have found large number of restoraunts, and fast-food places to eat. 
Do you have some recommendations for places to eat on lunch break? (It would be ideal if there is park where one can eat lunch in nature). Also it seems to me that food is bit pricey in SF.<p>Do you have recommendations for some normal bar, where I can go out to relax for one or two beers?<p>Is there any monthly subscribtion to public transporation, buses cable cars?<p>Also I need unlimited 3G data plan for smartphone. Should I go with www.boingo.com or just buy some of prepaid plans offered by ATT / T-Mobile.<p>Is there Lanundry cleaning and ironing service that is reliable and not to expensive (on weekly basis)?<p>Cheers
======
pfarrell
Beale st runs from the financial district (Market end) to SOMA (Embarcadero
end). Expect all dining around there to be pricy, but no more than other major
world cities. The real cost in SF is housing. I like Mefil on Folsom for
Indian food. Local Kitchen is also great. Go to the Truck Stop at 1st and
Mission for three food trucks (vary daily) where you can get lunch for around
$10. If you're looking to save money, don't plan on eating out every day.
There are all kinds of bars and lounges around the area. There are monthly
rates for bart and Muni; your lodging will determine which you need.

I don't know anything about laundry or cell plans. Good luck with your
adventure. Make sure you go to some meetups! Don't let jaded locals color your
experience :). Take the F up to fishermans wharf. Take a stroll on the
embarcadero. Go to Chinatown, etc. These are touristy things but can be quite
fun.

~~~
bonsai
pfarrell thank you for your answer.

This truck stop looks interesting, especially "curry up now" and "Tikka Masala
Burritos" looks promising. I just hope this food is fresh.

I have just found that monthly bus is $74usd for Adult "A" Fast Pass®.

Hope I will have time to go to some meetups, and I will definitely try to
visit airbnb techtalks.

~~~
pfarrell
Curry up Now is excellent! Koja Kitchen is also great.

